# Switchback Bindings?



## Nivek

Its a pretty solid idea and they were comfy. Angrysnowboarder.com will have a full review before they drop in stores.


----------



## CheoSamad

Nivek said:


> Its a pretty solid idea and they were comfy. Angrysnowboarder.com will have a full review before they drop in stores.


Im assuming you got to try them?
If so are they any good?
I am highly considering them.


----------



## Extremo

They look like shit is my first impression.


----------



## mjd

i checked them out at SIA. i wasn't feeling it at all. they felt/looked very 'un-solid' if i dare say. i dont have the catalog with me right now but they offer color swapping parts and I think easy highback removal. i didn't see them at the demos so I can't say how they ride- so i could be totally wrong about them. i do know that after riding the Now bindings I didn't bother with anything else though except for a couple of spins on the Flux DMCC.


----------



## Extremo

To me, the NOW binding seems like it came from the illogical idea to make a binding worse. Want to add more response? Nah, lets making flop around, just to fuck with people.


----------



## Gustov

Extremo said:


> To me, the NOW binding seems like it came from the illogical idea to make a binding worse. Want to add more response? Nah, lets making flop around, just to fuck with people.


i tend to agree. and the skateboard comparison is completely wrong. seems like it would create a 'dead zone' before you actually got response. 

are these switchback bindings just for switching colors or are there different stiffnesses and stuff like that?


----------



## Gustov

after reading the little article on them... there is absolutely nothing appealing about them to me. i'm pretty sure you can take the highbacks off of almost every binding. most people don't give a crap about switching up colors.


----------



## Redmond513

Interesting idea. I wonder about the quality and how durable they will be.


----------



## CheoSamad

Gustov said:


> after reading the little article on them... there is absolutely nothing appealing about them to me. i'm pretty sure you can take the highbacks off of almost every binding. most people don't give a crap about switching up colors.


I could be wrong but I am pretty sure the highback switch is not just color but performance.


----------



## Gustov

CheoSamad said:


> I could be wrong but I am pretty sure the highback switch is not just color but performance.


you could be right, but in the articles it didn't mention anything about different stiffnesses, just colors.


----------



## Extremo

Extremo said:


> To me, the NOW binding seems like it came from the illogical idea to make a binding worse. Want to add more response? Nah, lets making flop around, just to fuck with people.


I really need to read my shit before I post


----------



## Gustov

Extremo said:


> I really need to read my shit before I post


lets making flop around ?


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> To me, the NOW binding seems like it came from the illogical idea to make a binding worse. Want to add more response? Nah, lets making flop around, just to fuck with people.


I didn't hear a single thing other than typical first year product problems that was bad with NOW. The idea is way solid once you see it in person and everyone I talked to said they were great.


----------



## Nivek

Gustov said:


> you could be right, but in the articles it didn't mention anything about different stiffnesses, just colors.


Not that I was told. Their is a later release that has a wing, but that's about it.


----------



## spanishflow24

Ryan paul was using a pair during the xgames this year if you look closely


----------



## david_z

rode the no-back version today. i would not say they were "great". They were OK. they do look like shit. I know looks don't matter, but first impressions yadda yadda yadda...









There was no forward lean adjustment (if that's your thing) on the ones they had today but the rep said they have a model available with forward lean, they just did not ship in time for this week. 

The footbed was IMO kind of lacking but I guess I am spoiled with the Ride Wedgies. The straps look like old ass burton straps but they were pretty comfortable. Tool-less adjustment was pretty nice and a buttload easier than a lot of companies to adjust the bindings to fit your boots.

The footbed snaps in like a lego brick and it when I snapped my board down getting off the lift (to snap the snow out of the binding) the footbed popped out and flew across about 10 feet away from me. That was weird. Also, the piece that snaps in (instead of the highback, picture attached) also came loose. Not sure what this piece really does other than leave the same contour along the heelcup as if you had a highback in.









So that was alarming because I've never had a binding break in to pieces just snapping snow off my board before.

But other than that they actually rode pretty well.


----------



## Nivek

First year product issues is all I hear. The highback filler is just that, filler. If you've ever tried nobacks before you know that you have to readjust pretty much your whole binding cause your boot now sits further back. This little piece fills that extra space your highback left meaning you don't have to readjust.

They are already looking at a more secure but just as easily removable highback system, the forward lean version works well and is simple to do, and the footbed... that's wierd. The brodude that set me up with mine gave me 0/-6 instead of the 12/-12 I asked for and on the hill I had kind of a hard time getting the footpads off. You're problem? SAMPLES. That's what I say. They have been taken off and put back on sooo many times. 

They "look" cheap by comparison cause of the way the rest of the industry looks, when you get over it they are pleasantly simple looking and once you rode them they were much more solid than the simpleness implied eh? That's how I felt. 

Full review will be done from BA on angrysnowboarder.com later. He'll be riding them with highbacks, maybe hopefully the Helgason's wings too. That would be neat.


----------



## david_z

Nivek said:


> First year product issues is all I hear. The highback filler is just that, filler. If you've ever tried nobacks before you know that you have to readjust pretty much your whole binding cause your boot now sits further back. This little piece fills that extra space your highback left meaning you don't have to readjust.


That's what I figured, I've never done nobacks before but that makes sense.



Nivek said:


> They are already looking at a more secure but just as easily removable highback system, the forward lean version works well and is simple to do, and the footbed... that's wierd. ... You're problem? SAMPLES.


Yep, i know this demo gear gets abused. Still, it would be silly of me not to mention this as part of my experience (there were problems with the Ride bindings and the new Flow bindings too, which I think were more design related than "abuse" related).



Nivek said:


> They "look" cheap by comparison cause of the way the rest of the industry looks, when you get over it they are pleasantly simple looking and once you rode them they were much more solid than the simpleness implied eh? That's how I felt.


When you take a step back and ignore the space age looking shit the rest of the industry is making, there is something to be said about clean and simple aesthetics.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ You need to consider those are demo SAMPLES which means by production those problems are 99% gone. At this point in the year it's not an abuse issue as they're far too new and probably have had less than 10 people on them. Something to always consider when reviewing a new product at a non consumer demo.


----------



## dano twoface

the whole concept is to allow the consumer the option to build a binding 
with the colours he wants!
there are 3870 different colour combos to choose from
the colours are red, white, orange black and a teal blue
to build this binding there are no tools needed at all (except to screw the discs to your board)
all adjustments are by hand
you can buy with a standard highback or with a forward lean highback
the small insert for backless is there to keep the adjustment correct but also to protect the spine of your boot so it doesnt get crushed
YES these are demos and issues are being corrected all the time. i rode these in December and they had issues, i have been riding them since and the improvements are 100% better!
yes they look simple but there is NO ONE in the industry doing what switchback is doing
feedback here in ONTARIO has been AWESOME!
the ratchets work really smoothly
the adjustments are easy to use

the wingbacks are only available on the pro models for the Helgason brothers


----------



## KG29

We are doing them

M/L $249.95

Halldor Pro-$299.95
EIKI Pro-$299.95


----------



## Extremo

KG29 said:


> We are doing them
> 
> M/L $249.95
> 
> Halldor Pro-$299.95
> EIKI Pro-$299.95


Baahahahahaha


----------



## KG29

I like the orange combo

Switchback Snowboard Bindings.


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> Baahahahahaha


this so far is my only problem with them. price. I really think they should knock that down. They Helgason high will wear off, but for now they will sell at that price because of the brothers.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Eh most shops I talked to aren't interested in dealing with the mix and match along with the first year binding thing.


----------



## legallyillegal

im imagining bins of parts that nobody wants being sold at pennies per piece


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Yeah that's kind of what my local shop was saying. They were like we could sell it but then all the ugly shit that's left over will just sit there.


----------



## Extremo

There are a few things I do like about these bindings. But they just look cheap, specifically the base plate and the ratchets.


----------



## KG29

just to let everybody know

Switchback buys back the parts you don't sell

So no bins seating around


----------



## dano twoface

Extremo said:


> There are a few things I do like about these bindings. But they just look cheap, specifically the base plate and the ratchets.


the ratchets work really smoothly! no issues
most comments i have heard, are positive!

the parts left over should not be an issue because the colours will carry over from season to season.
so what isnt hot this year may be hot next year.
and how cool would it be to match up colours to your kit!
it doesnt get stale

LEGO for the snowboarders!


----------



## Extremo

Halldor was riding Cobrasharks in the TBA. It's pretty bad when you don't even ride your own binding. These things are a joke.


----------



## dano twoface

Extremo said:


> Halldor was riding Cobrasharks in the TBA. It's pretty bad when you don't even ride your own binding. These things are a joke.


you are 100% sure he was riding Burton bindings?
you realise that his pro model has the winged high back right.............


----------



## Extremo

Go to helgasons.com, click play on the toyota big air video, skip to 3:16. Cobrasharks.


----------



## dano twoface

Extremo said:


> Go to helgasons.com, click play on the toyota big air video, skip to 3:16. Cobrasharks.


good eye!
pretty sure there is a good explanation for that,
and i am also pretty sure that he is very happy with swithcback bindings!
guess he likes JOKES :laugh:


----------



## Gustov

yeah, good explanation is that he likes burtons over switchbacks. $250 - $300 for a gimmick is a pretty bad deal if you ask me. and so far i have no reason to believe these are nothing but a gimmick. everything is about how they look, not how they perform. so far there is a 0% chance of me considering these and i'm pretty sure there's a lot of other people that would feel the same way. That's the price of top of the line bindings and nothing is showing that these are top of the line.


----------



## dano twoface

Gustov said:


> yeah, good explanation is that he likes burtons over switchbacks. $250 - $300 for a gimmick is a pretty bad deal if you ask me. and so far i have no reason to believe these are nothing but a gimmick. everything is about how they look, not how they perform. so far there is a 0% chance of me considering these and i'm pretty sure there's a lot of other people that would feel the same way. That's the price of top of the line bindings and nothing is showing that these are top of the line.


gimmick? how so?
the bindings work well, are getting tested every day and are only improving!
i saw the early prototypes in December and have now seen samples and it is 100 times better
and only getting better for production.
by the way $250 is the Canadian retail!
0% chance of considering?
skeptics never try anything new!


----------



## Gustov

dano twoface said:


> gimmick? how so?
> the bindings work well, are getting tested every day and are only improving!
> i saw the early prototypes in December and have now seen samples and it is 100 times better
> and only getting better for production.
> by the way $250 is the Canadian retail!
> 0% chance of considering?
> skeptics never try anything new!


switching colors is a gimmick to me. where are the features to enhance performance? why is the color swapping the only thing advertised? saying the bindings work well and are improving is a pretty empty statement. $250 canadian retail is pretty much. and of course i'm skeptic, it's a new product, i'm not going to shell out money for something completely unproven. i'm trying to get some real information, but all i'm hearing is "these bindings are awesome, yeah!"


----------



## dano twoface

Gustov said:


> switching colors is a gimmick to me. where are the features to enhance performance? why is the color swapping the only thing advertised? saying the bindings work well and are improving is a pretty empty statement. $250 canadian retail is pretty much. and of course i'm skeptic, it's a new product, i'm not going to shell out money for something completely unproven. i'm trying to get some real information, but all i'm hearing is "these bindings are awesome, yeah!"


well for someone who is such a skeptic you are very vocal and want to know more!
they look great that is all you need to know
snowboarding is all about fashion before function didnt you know that?

the tech
completely tooless, all parts snap together
the toe straps are completely adjustable with out having to use a tool
the highback snaps out allowing you to use a no back option OR you can buy the highback with a forward lean option, and once again totally tool less
the foot pad has a built in toe ramp that is adjustable, to foot size

oh and you can customise your colours
AND that is a great option because you build your own colour!
who wouldnt want their own colour way?
the retailer carries 1 style of binding and can get 3870 different colour combinations, seems smart!

but don't listen to me, go out and try them


----------



## Gustov

dano twoface said:


> well for someone who is such a skeptic you are very vocal and want to know more!
> they look great that is all you need to know
> snowboarding is all about fashion before function didnt you know that?
> 
> the tech
> completely tooless, all parts snap together
> the toe straps are completely adjustable with out having to use a tool
> the highback snaps out allowing you to use a no back option OR you can buy the highback with a forward lean option, and once again totally tool less
> the foot pad has a built in toe ramp that is adjustable, to foot size
> 
> oh and you can customise your colours
> AND that is a great option because you build your own colour!
> who wouldnt want their own colour way?
> the retailer carries 1 style of binding and can get 3870 different colour combinations, seems smart!
> 
> but don't listen to me, go out and try them


well those are all nice features, but they are features that are often standard even on low end bindings. no back and color options are pretty much the only unique things i'm seeing.


----------



## dano twoface

Gustov said:


> well those are all nice features, but they are features that are often standard even on low end bindings. no back and color options are pretty much the only unique things i'm seeing.


innovative in the fact that it is the only binding on the market that
allows you to customise your colour, gives you the option to go backless,
and all without having to use a tool!

you are right it is unique and that is what this brand is all about
and the bindings perform well!
no gimmicks just options


----------



## Gustov

dano twoface said:


> innovative in the fact that it is the only binding on the market that
> allows you to customise your colour, gives you the option to go backless,
> and all without having to use a tool!
> 
> you are right it is unique and that is what this brand is all about
> and the bindings perform well!
> no gimmicks just options


do you work for switchback or something?


----------



## dano twoface

Gustov said:


> do you work for switchback or something?


yup sales rep


----------



## Extremo

dano twoface said:


> yup sales rep


Hahahaha...if this is true, you've got your work cut out for you.


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> Hahahaha...if this is true, you've got your work cut out for you.


I'll say it again, price is really the only possible speed bump. Ride them, they're a solid ride.


----------



## dano twoface

Extremo said:


> Hahahaha...if this is true, you've got your work cut out for you.


actually i have shops that are excited about this brand!
and i am getting lots of booking orders and the on hill demos that i have done
have been very positive.
don't believe the hype
or get on board
in Canada the brand is HOT!

this is the same kind of responses we got when we introduced Bataleon
all negative and skeptical
and now all the snowboard companies are doing something to combat TBT!

sometimes you just gotta believe and try something new


----------



## Extremo

If they're so 'solid', why is Halldor still riding Burton instead? Seriously, this is coming from the guy who thinks Union's are garbage. Hahahahaha...

Drop the price to $100 and the kiddies will be all over these like hot bags of crack. Otherwise, noone other than a few fanboys with some money to blow are going to waist their time on these.


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> If they're so 'solid', why is Halldor still riding Burton instead? Seriously, this is coming from the guy who thinks Union's are garbage. Hahahahaha...
> 
> Drop the price to $100 and the kiddies will be all over these like hot bags of crack. Otherwise, noone other than a few fanboys with some money to blow are going to waist their time on these.


Uh oh, sounds like someone is a hater! Have you ridden these? Oh right probably not. So go away.


----------



## Extremo

No, I haven't and I wont for even $20 bucks...fucking LOOK at them. Maybe if I saw Halldor throwing doubles on a 60 footer riding switchbacks, then I'd consider it...but he's not, he's riding cobrasharks.


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> No, I haven't and I wont for even $20 bucks...fucking LOOK at them. Maybe if I saw Halldor throwing doubles on a 60 footer riding switchbacks, then I'd consider it...but he's not, he's riding cobrasharks.


As of SIA they were freshly made rideable samples. They were barely done and some tweaks are still to be made . So unless you ride with the helgasons i don't think you have the knowledge to talk about whether or not he's riding them.

Oh and funny, he rides Burton by choice and not your magical Unions. I guess that makes him a Hater too? And one of the more major tweaks in the future is due to Kevin Sansalones input after hiking with them in the backcountry a bit.


----------



## Extremo

You may want to check out Helgasons.com to see the 40 or so videos of Halldor riding Union's. Guess what binding Chas was riding when he won the Snowboard World Champions yesterday, (by choice no sponsor)...mmhhmmm Union. Probably because they're garbage right?


----------



## CalvaryCougar

i have to agree the only thing they are doing different is different colors, colors should be the last thought on your mind when buying bindings. i dont get selling them for 300 dollars and saying the only difference between them and other bindings are you can switchout the colors and ride with no highback


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> You may want to check out Helgasons.com to see the 40 or so videos of Halldor riding Union's. Guess what binding Chas was riding when he won the Snowboard World Champions yesterday, (by choice no sponsor)...mmhhmmm Union. Probably because they're garbage right?


That's fair. Can't argue with footage. 

Still though you think I see Union as garbage. I have never said that. I've only ever said that they have issues they refuse to acknowledge or make an attempt to resolve, and these issues make them less binding for value compared to what else is out there. 

You come into a thread about bindings you know NOTHING about and start talking shit. Start arguing with someone that has RIDDEN them. I pissed you off and now you're butt hurt that I shat on Union a bit and you couldn't refute most of what I brought up other than "my 3 pairs have been fine". My three had all the issues I've stated. Did I ever have a complete failure? No, I know to check my shit often and I've never knocked Unions overall "catastrophic" durability. But I don't have the same issues I have always had with Union with anyone else I've owned.

You say Switchbacks LOOK like shit. They look clean as hell to me. But being a Union fanboy I completely understand why you value looks so much.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

The samples aren't the finished products. At SIA those were still samples with only a handful or so for the demo and tweaks are happening. Tooling/molds for a binding aren't exactly cheap or something you can make over night. I should have a pair coming my way in the near future and I fully intend to drop them off my balcony to see if they explode from being a full snap together binding. The concept of a totally tool-less binding minus your disk is a good one, no backs that's whatever, the bugger piece to fill it in so your foot doesn't sink further back in the heel cup solid. First year bindings always have issues, ALWAYS! I'll bet there will probably only be a handful of actual non rep reviews on these by next year before Thanksgiving.


----------



## ThunderChunky

What is your obsession with Helgason? Travis Rice could throw Triples on a Lamar. Guess Lamar is where it's at.


----------



## Nivek

ThunderChunky said:


> What is your obsession with Helgason? Travis Rice could throw Triples on a Lamar. Guess Lamar is where it's at.


A. This is a binding thread
B. Who are you referring to?
7. Lamar actually makes some good boards now...


----------



## dano twoface

Extremo said:


> You may want to check out Helgasons.com to see the 40 or so videos of Halldor riding Union's. Guess what binding Chas was riding when he won the Snowboard World Champions yesterday, (by choice no sponsor)...mmhhmmm Union. Probably because they're garbage right?


wait and see what he will ride, and what he does on them!
i can bet you that the switchback bindings he has were broken (every binding will break at one time) and yes there are issues to work thru and as a good company should, they are working out all the kinks
these are early prototypes
he is riding whatever he can get his hands on so he can compete, plain and simple!
happens all the time, i have seen pro skaters wear shoes other then their brands before so dont act like it is GOSPEL because Helgason is riding a burton binding

and EXTREMO why dont you go out and demo them? it wont cost you a penny to try them out
ride them and then talk about them
right now you are going on your opinion with no real base to stand on
dont judge a book by its cover!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ NO that might mean he has to take his precious Unions off and someone might mistake them for trash and throw them out. It's a whole fear and paranoia thing.


----------



## andreas

Extremo said:


> There are a few things I do like about these bindings. But they just look cheap, specifically the base plate and the ratchets.





Extremo said:


> Halldor was riding Cobrasharks in the TBA. It's pretty bad when you don't even ride your own binding. These things are a joke.





Extremo said:


> No, I haven't and I wont for even $20 bucks...fucking LOOK at them. Maybe if I saw Halldor throwing doubles on a 60 footer riding switchbacks, then I'd consider it...but he's not, he's riding cobrasharks.


hahaha you're such a fucking hypocrite it's disgusting. make up your damn mind.


----------



## Extremo

Seriously are you all fucking retarded? 

What is not to understand? 

1)A company puts out a cheap, dime-store looking binding. \
2)Yes there are a few things I find intriguing about it. 

Still with me? I'm going to use some sophisticated natural progression of logic now. 

3) The guy, we'll call him uber pro (since using his name somehow makes me obbsessive) who is set to gain the most out of promoting them won't even ride them. He'll actually go buy something else before he rides the product he's personally invested in. 
4)Did I mention they look like you'd find them on a snowboard they sell at home depot? 

Now obviously I haven't ridden them, and to get me to purchase them,(which is about the only way normal people get to try things) I'd have to be fully convinced they're worth $200-300. I'd have to see them actually perform, as I have with other binding companies, (say at the xgames, snowboard world championships, or Toyota Big Air). Then, and only then, would I even begin to consider them as a viable option to snowboard with. That's how it works with us in the market, there seems to be some disconnect by the people who get to ride new shit for free. 

Dano, if there's a demo here on the east coast (which will probably never happen) I will gladly take the chance to see what these things can handle.


----------



## dano twoface

Extremo said:


> Seriously are you all fucking retarded?
> 
> What is not to understand?
> 
> 1)A company puts out a cheap, dime-store looking binding. \
> 2)Yes there are a few things I find intriguing about it.
> 
> Still with me? I'm going to use some sophisticated natural progression of logic now.
> 
> 3) The guy, we'll call him uber pro (since using his name somehow makes me obbsessive) who is set to gain the most out of promoting them won't even ride them. He'll actually go buy something else before he rides the product he's personally invested in.
> 4)Did I mention they look like you'd find them on a snowboard they sell at home depot?
> 
> Now obviously I haven't ridden them, and to get me to purchase them,(which is about the only way normal people get to try things) I'd have to be fully convinced they're worth $200-300. I'd have to see them actually perform, as I have with other binding companies, (say at the xgames, snowboard world championships, or Toyota Big Air). Then, and only then, would I even begin to consider them as a viable option to snowboard with. That's how it works with us in the market, there seems to be some disconnect by the people who get to ride new shit for free.
> 
> Dano, if there's a demo here on the east coast (which will probably never happen) I will gladly take the chance to see what these things can handle.


first OFF the bindings are NOT cheap, that is only your opinion based on what you have seen
secondly the PRO probably did not buy those bindings, he used them because he was in a pinch, this happens believe it or not. i guarantee you will see him going big very soon and stomping tricks in SWITCHBACK soon enough which might sway your decision
home depot does not sell bindings and once again you are entitled to your opinion

i will personally make some inquiries into the rep from where you are and see where and when they will be doing DEMO's so you can make an honest review of SWITCHBACK


----------



## Nivek

Extremo said:


> Seriously are you all fucking retarded?
> 
> What is not to understand?
> 
> 1)A company puts out a cheap, dime-store looking binding. \
> 2)Yes there are a few things I find intriguing about it.
> 
> Still with me? I'm going to use some sophisticated natural progression of logic now.
> 
> 3) The guy, we'll call him uber pro (since using his name somehow makes me obbsessive) who is set to gain the most out of promoting them won't even ride them. He'll actually go buy something else before he rides the product he's personally invested in.
> 4)Did I mention they look like you'd find them on a snowboard they sell at home depot?
> 
> Now obviously I haven't ridden them, and to get me to purchase them,(which is about the only way normal people get to try things) I'd have to be fully convinced they're worth $200-300. I'd have to see them actually perform, as I have with other binding companies, (say at the xgames, snowboard world championships, or Toyota Big Air). Then, and only then, would I even begin to consider them as a viable option to snowboard with. That's how it works with us in the market, there seems to be some disconnect by the people who get to ride new shit for free.
> 
> Dano, if there's a demo here on the east coast (which will probably never happen) I will gladly take the chance to see what these things can handle.


What didn't you understand about ME RIDING THEM? My knees hate me after binding demoes cause I purposefully send stuff a little too far or short and land hard to see what they do. I yank on things. I twist things. I bend thing ways they aren't meant to. They aren't cheap. How techy would you like a binding to look that uses no hardware? They just aren't going to look techy. Sorry.

And since when does seeing a pro ride something validate its construction? Dano has already pointed out a very logical reason Helgason wasn't in them and the fact that they're still limited existence means he had to resort to something else in order to ride. With enough supply a Pro can just have a few sets at a competition already dialed the way he likes so if he breaks something he can just slap a new pair on and the public will never know.


----------



## CheoSamad

Extremo said:


> Seriously are you all fucking retarded?
> 
> What is not to understand?
> 
> 1)A company puts out a cheap, dime-store looking binding. \
> 2)Yes there are a few things I find intriguing about it.
> 
> Still with me? I'm going to use some sophisticated natural progression of logic now.
> 
> 3) The guy, we'll call him uber pro (since using his name somehow makes me obbsessive) who is set to gain the most out of promoting them won't even ride them. He'll actually go buy something else before he rides the product he's personally invested in.
> 4)Did I mention they look like you'd find them on a snowboard they sell at home depot?
> 
> Now obviously I haven't ridden them, and to get me to purchase them,(which is about the only way normal people get to try things) I'd have to be fully convinced they're worth $200-300. I'd have to see them actually perform, as I have with other binding companies, (say at the xgames, snowboard world championships, or Toyota Big Air). Then, and only then, would I even begin to consider them as a viable option to snowboard with. That's how it works with us in the market, there seems to be some disconnect by the people who get to ride new shit for free.
> 
> Dano, if there's a demo here on the east coast (which will probably never happen) I will gladly take the chance to see what these things can handle.


@point 1-Whether or not something LOOKS cheap is pure opinion. I could say Union Contacts LOOK cheap but I know they are not and I ride a pair.

@point 2 They really ARE an interesting concept.

@point 3 Several explanations for this having happened and I doubt Halldor, Eiki, Ryan Paul, Goldemond and others would put there name on a product that is a peace of shit. It would make other things with their name on it look just as bad (ex Lobster from the Helgasons) making it a bad move on their part if they did. 

@Point 4 Thats an opinion once again.

Also as far as seeing one of these pro's ride them on the world stage such as x-games? Ryan Paul rode his at winter X this year and was doing backflips off of rail and other insane shit with them.

I personally think they will be a good solid product.


----------



## MnSummit

I just saw Ryan Paul this weekend riding them at Trollhaugen doing switch hard-way 270 ons.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Extremo said:


> Seriously are you all fucking retarded?


 Opinion 



Extremo said:


> What is not to understand?


 Your denseness seems to be the topic at hand. 



Extremo said:


> 1)A company puts out a cheap, dime-store looking binding.


 Opinion



Extremo said:


> 2)Yes there are a few things I find intriguing about it.


 As would anyone that is inquisitive about anything new. 



Extremo said:


> Still with me? I'm going to use some sophisticated natural progression of logic now.


 I'm with you but according to you I'm a retard so of course I'll follow anything that's loud and obnoxious. 



Extremo said:


> 3) The guy, we'll call him uber pro (since using his name somehow makes me obbsessive) who is set to gain the most out of promoting them won't even ride them. He'll actually go buy something else before he rides the product he's personally invested in.


 Logic has already been brought out by another member as to what happens. Why does my roommate have a binding sponsor yet ride Flux? Why was pro Mackenzie Matters sponsored by Drake yet rode Burton? 



Extremo said:


> 4)Did I mention they look like you'd find them on a snowboard they sell at home depot?


 Home Depot is not into the snowboard market except in selling Lexan, PVC, Wood, and Metal for jibs. You would have been better of using Wal Mart instead. Also this is another opinion. 




Extremo said:


> Now obviously I haven't ridden them, and to get me to purchase them,(which is about the only way normal people get to try things) I'd have to be fully convinced they're worth $200-300. I'd have to see them actually perform, as I have with other binding companies, (say at the xgames, snowboard world championships, or Toyota Big Air). Then, and only then, would I even begin to consider them as a viable option to snowboard with. That's how it works with us in the market, there seems to be some disconnect by the people who get to ride new shit for free.


 Yes because public demo's just don't exist and people are far too lazy to go forth and demo them. Nor will they ask a shop if they have a demo policy either. Once again opinion. 



Extremo said:


> Dano, if there's a demo here on the east coast (which will probably never happen) I will gladly take the chance to see what these things can handle.


I'm guessing because you're border line retarded you probably won't be able to demo regardless.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Nivek said:


> A. This is a binding thread
> B. Who are you referring to?
> 7. Lamar actually makes some good boards now...


:laugh:

I like the 7. I was referring to the kid defending Unions with his heart and soul. I was just trying to make a point. It really doesn't matter what the pros ride, it's a giant sponsorship ride. Helgason could rip with step in....possibly. Not picking on Lamar just what came to mind.


----------



## dkzach

About 2 weeks ago out of the corner of my eye I saw a guy at my hill had switch backs... I was like WHERE DID YOU GET THOSE his story was he made friends with the guys at SIA Colorado and they gave him a pair! . Which he rides on a fun kink. He says they are awesome. My friend asked to ride them ( who rides 2012 contacts )and instantly wanted a pair. heck he offered to sell his contacts right then and there! and my friend has been saying the contacts are the best bindings ever all season. I would say that the reason haldor isnt riding these in big air is because he needs something a bit more responsive. What im thinking is the people who buy these are people who just want to have fun!!!!! True these bindings dont seem to have alot of features, but in my opinion they look sick! Its going to be awesome trading colors with my friends. For guys that are riding park/street and like riding pow these things just seem fun! With TBT and no backs you have one playfull powder slaying machine! plus think about how strong your feet are going to get riding no backs! All I can say is these are going to be crazy popular in Edmonton next year. Im going to get a pair of these with my jib board and try out union with some chargers for my t.rice's with my lovely cartels my binding situation will be pretty sweet..... 

And BTW
You need to stop trying to look at what you think are the negatives and start thinking how awesome it would be if these bindings are awesome. think about that... it will make everyone of us a better person... Destroy the walls between your hopes wants and desires and create... hopantires 

:+: ???? :+: ???? - Switchback


----------



## Extremo

Holy shit!! It's like retarded group think going on here. 

Dano is completely SPECULATING why Halldor wasn't riding them. I'm speculating he prefered a real binding, considering he's been riding cobrasharks for 2 seasons now, and I've never seen any footage of him on SWITCHBACKS. Look at them, they're 100% plastic, even the straps, like the hundreds on clearance at HOME DEPOT which sit right next to the shovels. I mean, if there was any info on them, say on a working website, maybe it would reveal they're 100% carbon injected.

I have nothing against them, other than they look like cheap shit (which they may not be), there is zero info on their construction and material, and only a few people have ridden them (most of whom are shit-head hard-ons who diddle themselves as they brag about riding all of next years gear on their whack ass review sites). I don't give a fuck what you thought of them for a day or even 2. I want to know what they're like after 100 days. 

Dano, I look forward to the demo info, but I highly doubt there will be anything around here.


----------



## Qball

Pretty sure they don't sell bindings at Home Depot


----------



## ThunderChunky

Also pretty sure all bindings are made of plastic. :dunno:.........especially the straps.


----------



## Gustov

ThunderChunky said:


> Also pretty sure all bindings are made of plastic. :dunno:.........especially the straps.


there are many aluminum bindings. but most are plastic.

i chose to distance myself from this thread for a while, it's getting a bit ridiculous, but both sides have some points. the way they look is a matter of opinion, they could be nice. but the main thing being marketed is the color changing, which is a complete gimmick to me. sure, it's not a bad added feature if the bindings are nice in the first place, but it's just an added feature to me, not an important one. sales rep guy... can you tell us anything about the other technology in the bindings? damping? stiffness? etc. It would be a lot more intriguing to me if you could switch out different stiffnesses of high backs and straps.


----------



## dano twoface

Extremo said:


> Holy shit!! It's like retarded group think going on here.
> 
> Dano is completely SPECULATING why Halldor wasn't riding them. I'm speculating he prefered a real binding, considering he's been riding cobrasharks for 2 seasons now, and I've never seen any footage of him on SWITCHBACKS. Look at them, they're 100% plastic, even the straps, like the hundreds on clearance at HOME DEPOT which sit right next to the shovels. I mean, if there was any info on them, say on a working website, maybe it would reveal they're 100% carbon injected.
> 
> I have nothing against them, other than they look like cheap shit (which they may not be), there is zero info on their construction and material, and only a few people have ridden them (most of whom are shit-head hard-ons who diddle themselves as they brag about riding all of next years gear on their whack ass review sites). I don't give a fuck what you thought of them for a day or even 2. I want to know what they're like after 100 days.
> 
> Dano, I look forward to the demo info, but I highly doubt there will be anything around here.


NOTHING AGAINST THEM? seems like all you want to do is spew negativity on the bindings, and the pros and anyone that HAS tried them!
and everyone is retarded except you
TECH INFO WILL BE RELEASED SOON so we can put all the rumours to rest
for now i will let people speculate.............................

i have given the info that we want released, stay tuned our website will be LIVE very soon!


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Extremo said:


> Holy shit!! It's like retarded group think going on here.
> 
> Dano is completely SPECULATING why Halldor wasn't riding them. I'm speculating he prefered a real binding, considering he's been riding cobrasharks for 2 seasons now, and I've never seen any footage of him on SWITCHBACKS. Look at them, they're 100% plastic, even the straps, like the hundreds on clearance at HOME DEPOT which sit right next to the shovels. I mean, if there was any info on them, say on a working website, maybe it would reveal they're 100% carbon injected.
> 
> I have nothing against them, other than they look like cheap shit (which they may not be), there is zero info on their construction and material, and only a few people have ridden them (most of whom are shit-head hard-ons who diddle themselves as they brag about riding all of next years gear on their whack ass review sites). I don't give a fuck what you thought of them for a day or even 2. I want to know what they're like after 100 days.
> 
> Dano, I look forward to the demo info, but I highly doubt there will be anything around here.


Pretty sure your Union straps are plastic too there buddy. Now maybe you have a Delorean and Flux-Capictator and can get 21.1 Gigawatts and go to the future where bindings are made of magnets or metal or just invisible or something but till then in the world of reality binding straps are made of plastic. 

I really want photos of these Home Depot bindings you keep talking about. 

I know plenty of whack ass review sites need a list of boner strokers so you can go choke on their chodes?


----------



## ShredLife

FWIW:

1) to the sales rep - seriously?? i can't believe the idiots that get the rep jobs... if i was in charge of switchback i'd fire you. you come off like an ignorant little kid with a hard-on for your company. blind loyalty is worth less than nothing it and does not serve your cause. 

your words have zero influence here, in fact it just makes switchback look desperate and stupid. you have a dog in the fight, the dog pays you, we already know a dozen very good dogs, and no one has ever seen your stupid fucking dog.

2) switchback bindings bring basically nothing new to the table. fuck em. fuck any company who's prime objective is to cater to little kids and their lack of knowledge and ability. 

no highbacks is nothing but a gimmick, and anyone who buys a pair of bindings so they can mix and match - and trade colors with their friends - is an idiot and a fucking pussy. stop looking at yourself posed with your snowboard in the mirror and learn how to ride it. Burton has had toolless bindings for years

3) Union Bindings are a goddamn joke. i'm sorry, but if at this stage in the game your bindings-only company can't and WON'T make a decent toe-strap - and all you do from one year to the next is change up the colorways while ignoring rider feedback - for all i care you can go out of business.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

^ Feel the anger! Feel the hate!


----------



## Sick-Pow

Switchback bindings were created to compete with the leaked Burton no-highback prototype?z

Sales rep getting agro on the internet....not good.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

Dano, you sound like a tool (not to be insulting, that's objectively how you come across) and you aren't really selling me on these bindings. I hear them defended as not being cheap but no one has indicated as to why I should choose them over Burton, Flux, Raiden, Union, T9, Ride, K2 ... Ok, they're solid, so are my Malavitas and RK30s, they are tooless, so are my Malavitas and RK30s and I don't even use that feature.

What is it that they do BETTER than those bindings that will make me want to risk my $250 with a new company? If you say color and Halldor Helgason, I don't care if I can choose between Dinoshit green or dog dick red and I don't give a shit about Halldor or RP either. I'm going to ride what feels good to me and unless you can demonstrate why these would be better for me, I'm not going to bother trying them.

NOW bindings, for what they are, bring something new to the table where I'd demo them. Switchback, other than being "solid", which is vague and something I already probably have with my bindings, haven't even sold me on anything technical.


----------



## ShredLife

BurtonAvenger said:


> ^ Feel the anger! Feel the hate!


hahhaaha sez you 


you know you agree with me too


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Sick-Pow said:


> Switchback bindings were created to compete with the leaked Burton no-highback prototype?z
> 
> Sales rep getting agro on the internet....not good.


 From what the guys at B told me those no-back ones will be a limited release EST for 2014 and something they're playing around with but not putting a ton of time into. Pretty sure the Genesis is their new baby. 



ShredLife said:


> hahhaaha sez you
> 
> 
> you know you agree with me too


Oh noez you seez mez!


----------



## mjd

> TECH INFO WILL BE RELEASED SOON so we can put all the rumours to rest
> for now i will let people speculate.............................
> i have given the info that we want released, stay tuned our website will be LIVE very soon!


i predict switchback will be making board wax and leashes in two years after they've burned through half of bataleon's capital. 

now binders- ftw


----------



## ThunderChunky

*BINDINGS*


----------



## Extremo

We have a SWITCHBACK sighting.

Hoppipolla Headwear: Eiki and Halldor Helgason + Gulli, Filming Preview 2012 on Vimeo


----------



## Qball

Ryan Paul was riding them in the xgames


----------



## Extremo

That's a much better picture than the glossy photo earlier in the thread. It really highlights the textures of the materials.


----------



## dkzach

Extremo said:


> Holy shit!! It's like retarded group think going on here.
> 
> Dano is completely SPECULATING why Halldor wasn't riding them. I'm speculating he prefered a real binding, considering he's been riding cobrasharks for 2 seasons now, and I've never seen any footage of him on SWITCHBACKS. Look at them, they're 100% plastic, even the straps, like the hundreds on clearance at HOME DEPOT which sit right next to the shovels. I mean, if there was any info on them, say on a working website, maybe it would reveal they're 100% carbon injected.
> 
> I have nothing against them, other than they look like cheap shit (which they may not be), there is zero info on their construction and material, and only a few people have ridden them (most of whom are shit-head hard-ons who diddle themselves as they brag about riding all of next years gear on their whack ass review sites). I don't give a fuck what you thought of them for a day or even 2. I want to know what they're like after 100 days.
> 
> Dano, I look forward to the demo info, but I highly doubt there will be anything around here.



Hopantires... one for me is 1 there are few bindings that last 100 days (if your really really shedding) But think, even if somthing breaks you can buy every part individually. If your ratchets are sticky buy new ones. If your ego eats your foot pad. You buy a new one. someone takes a crap on the whole binding, no worries kaboom baby its gone.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

dkzach said:


> Hopantires... one for me is 1 there are few bindings that last 100 days (if your really really shedding) But think, even if somthing breaks you can buy every part individually. If your ratchets are sticky buy new ones. If your ego eats your foot pad. You buy a new one. someone takes a crap on the whole binding, no worries kaboom baby its gone.


Uh bindings don't last 100 days? So I guess all those bindings I get 200 days on are a complete fluke?


----------



## Extremo

Yeah man I'm around 150 on my current bindings and other than cosmetics, they're still solid. I have friends who ride way more than I do and they're 3 seasons deep on bindings.


----------



## Nivek

Yeah a good set of bindings you DON'T take care of should be lasting like 150...


----------



## dkzach

LOL iv ridden my cartels 30 days that there like falling apart XD.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Burton bindings falling apart.  Nuh uhh


----------



## CheoSamad

ThunderChunky said:


> Burton bindings falling apart.  Nuh uhh


This^ words of pure honesty.:cheeky4:


----------



## dano twoface

thanks for the feedback
i will do my best to keep my job

and pretty sure i have not been agro towards anyone, just making sure that you try them before you bash them!
we are not trying to proclaim we have changed what a binding will do for you, we are just making it easier for you to have options. whether it be colour, highback or no back, forward lean. all by snapping the piece into place!

HAVE FUN its snowboarding!




ShredLife said:


> FWIW:
> 
> 1) to the sales rep - seriously?? i can't believe the idiots that get the rep jobs... if i was in charge of switchback i'd fire you. you come off like an ignorant little kid with a hard-on for your company. blind loyalty is worth less than nothing it and does not serve your cause.
> 
> your words have zero influence here, in fact it just makes switchback look desperate and stupid. you have a dog in the fight, the dog pays you, we already know a dozen very good dogs, and no one has ever seen your stupid fucking dog.
> 
> 2) switchback bindings bring basically nothing new to the table. fuck em. fuck any company who's prime objective is to cater to little kids and their lack of knowledge and ability.
> 
> no highbacks is nothing but a gimmick, and anyone who buys a pair of bindings so they can mix and match - and trade colors with their friends - is an idiot and a fucking pussy. stop looking at yourself posed with your snowboard in the mirror and learn how to ride it. Burton has had toolless bindings for years
> 
> 3) Union Bindings are a goddamn joke. i'm sorry, but if at this stage in the game your bindings-only company can't and WON'T make a decent toe-strap - and all you do from one year to the next is change up the colorways while ignoring rider feedback - for all i care you can go out of business.


----------



## cjcameron11

ShredLife said:


> FWIW:
> 
> 1) to the sales rep - seriously?? i can't believe the idiots that get the rep jobs... if i was in charge of switchback i'd fire you. you come off like an ignorant little kid with a hard-on for your company. blind loyalty is worth less than nothing it and does not serve your cause.
> 
> your words have zero influence here, in fact it just makes switchback look desperate and stupid. you have a dog in the fight, the dog pays you, we already know a dozen very good dogs, and no one has ever seen your stupid fucking dog.
> 
> 2) switchback bindings bring basically nothing new to the table. fuck em. fuck any company who's prime objective is to cater to little kids and their lack of knowledge and ability.
> 
> no highbacks is nothing but a gimmick, and anyone who buys a pair of bindings so they can mix and match - and trade colors with their friends - is an idiot and a fucking pussy. stop looking at yourself posed with your snowboard in the mirror and learn how to ride it. Burton has had toolless bindings for years
> 
> 3) Union Bindings are a goddamn joke. i'm sorry, but if at this stage in the game your bindings-only company can't and WON'T make a decent toe-strap - and all you do from one year to the next is change up the colorways while ignoring rider feedback - for all i care you can go out of business.



This is one of the best replies i have read, ohhh and i agree 100% especially about the rep part


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

these should be great. not buying any new bindings soon but if i did. these would prob be it if the price isn't outrages. nothing new here to me. i always thought and have said it before. some of our boots where so stiff its harder than the highbacks....but if you're one heavy mofo and carves hard, then highbacks can be useful. imo


----------



## CheoSamad

Hoppipolla Headwear: Eiki and Halldor Helgason + Gulli, Filming Preview 2012 on Vimeo 

Both the Bro's are riding switchbacks. Eiki's are easy to see and if you pause at the right time you can see the Toe Strap and at one point the high back of his switchbacks NOT cobra sharks.


----------



## Extremo

CheoSamad said:


> Hoppipolla Headwear: Eiki and Halldor Helgason + Gulli, Filming Preview 2012 on Vimeo
> 
> Both the Bro's are riding switchbacks. Eiki's are easy to see and if you pause at the right time you can see the Toe Strap and at one point the high back of his switchbacks NOT cobra sharks.


Already beat you to it ^^^


----------



## CheoSamad

Extremo said:


> Already beat you to it ^^^


Ahhh so it seems :cheeky4:


----------



## madman91

*Aaron Pnut Johnson for Switchback*

Aaron Pnut Johnson for Switchback on Vimeo


----------



## Echelon85

CheoSamad said:


> Hoppipolla Headwear: Eiki and Halldor Helgason + Gulli, Filming Preview 2012 on Vimeo
> 
> Both the Bro's are riding switchbacks. Eiki's are easy to see and if you pause at the right time you can see the Toe Strap and at one point the high back of his switchbacks NOT cobra sharks.


Just love this thraed to much to see it just die 
Not know anything about switchback, will surely try if I get the chans, but still why doesn't Halldor ride switchback? :dunno: In this recent video it seems that he's still on his cobrasharks.

https://vimeo.com/39788021 about 1:02 in to the video..


----------



## CheoSamad

The Switchbacks coming with only really 1 "binding" seem like more of a park/ urban street/ jib. bindings. Not like a hard charging big air attacker binding. I think the reason he rides Cobra Sharks when you see him in slope style and big air comps is for the response he needs in a comp binding instead of his urban rail park setup.


----------

